# C. 'Lingga 19' 'Platinum Line'



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm pissed that I missed this spathe!:mad2: You can see the remnants of the melting spathe in the first pic. Figured I'd share some pics of one of my favorite crypts.


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Caught the 2014 bloom.


























There is a second spathe on the way.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks like it might be a minima variety. Nice catch this time.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Steve, very lovely documentation. It is a superb Crypt in every way.
Bill


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Interesting; I've found mine likes to send up multiple spathes as well. I usually see 2-3 per event.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

There's a very interesting article (in German) in the new issue of the "Aqua Planta":

Claus Kettner (2014): _Cryptocoryne nurii_ 'Platium' - eine wunderschöne neue Pflanze von der Insel Lingga. (= a wonderful new plant from Lingga island.) - Aqua Planta 3/2014: 93-97.

So the Lingga 19 Platinum Line, collected by K. Nakamoto, is IDed as a form of C. nurii. Claus Kettner proposes 'Platinum' as cultivar name for this nurii form.

Detailed description of the cultivation ("Becherkultur"). Remarkably, Claus' plant, one and the same, developed successively several differently coloured spathes, red and yellow ones.

-Heiko


----------

